# Some pieces I wrote/ am writing



## swaffles (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm pretty new to this place. I made a topic about Schumann symphonies in the orchestral music sub forum. Anyway, I'm a violin performance major getting my master's at UofL. I like to write music for string orchestra from time to time.

Here a finished one, called "In Memoriam": http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=9191456&q=hi&newref=1

And one I'm still working on, untitled. It's about half way finished: http://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=11296258

I guess my style is more of a neo-romantic/ neo-tonality style.


----------



## swaffles (Nov 20, 2012)

Forgot to mention that these were composed with Finale, and the recordings were made using the garritan instrument library from the same program. They are sound samples, better than midi but still noticeably fake.


----------

